# Lubricating your bike after a rainy ride.



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

I know the mechanics of washing and drying my bike down after a wet ride, but besides the chain, what other specific components require lubrication? For instance, I've read that the derailleurs need to be lubricated....but exactly where are you suppose to lube the front and rear derailleurs? And, can you use the same lube that you use on your chain (I use ProLink lube)? Thanks.


----------



## stricht8 (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi. I'm new here. How do you clean the chain after a rainy ride? Wipe down, hose down?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Cni2i said:


> I know the mechanics of washing and drying my bike down after a wet ride, but besides the chain, what other specific components require lubrication? For instance, I've read that the derailleurs need to be lubricated....but exactly where are you suppose to lube the front and rear derailleurs? And, can you use the same lube that you use on your chain (I use ProLink lube)? Thanks.


I'm sure others will have differing opinions, but unless you've ridden for a prolonged period of time in heavy rain (or generally wet conditions), I don't see the need for relubing derailleurs after each ride. 

As you touched on, give the bike a general cleaning (including pads and rim braking surfaces) and lightly lube the chain. Periodically, lube all pivot points of the FD/ RD. I also put a drop of lube on both sides of the RD pulleys and check for dirt/ grit in the BB area (specifically where the cables run through the guide) and clean/ lube lightly.

I've used the same lube for all the areas mentioned without issue (ProLink).


----------



## spartacus001 (Nov 28, 2009)

I always wipe down the chain immediately with a rag (if its realy bad I use a bit of Varsol) then relubricate


----------



## stricht8 (Aug 1, 2011)

Well I just cleaned the chain on my 83 panasonic sport deluxe. I used a technique that I read about in a bike magazine from the late nineties. Basically, drop the chain into a tray of soapy water, scrub with a nylon brush while feeding the chain thru the soapy water. Dry. Spray with WD40, wipe down and then lube. I don't know if this is a good approach but it seems to work.


----------



## Kai Winters (Aug 23, 2009)

I too spray the drivetrain with WD-40 to remover all the gunk and push the water out of the chain. Then after wiping everything dry I lube the chain and deraillleurs with a good lube.
I also clean off the brake pads with a clean rag that I wet with Windex. Once the brake pads are clean I lightly sand the glaze off them. No squeaking from my brakes and they grab the way I want them to.
I wipe down my wheels, tires and frame with Windex then use Lemon Pledge to make my frame shine.

I do this every time I ride my Merlin in the rain.


----------



## smokey422 (Feb 22, 2004)

I also use WD-40 to drive moisture out of the chain links, then re-lube them. If things got really wet, I'll do the same for the derailer (Sheldon''s spelling) pivots and brake pivots. Seems to work pretty well. By the way, my lube of choice is Amsoil Heavy Duty Metal Protector. It penetrates better than anything else I have found and is a really long lasting lubricant.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

*"Periodically, lube all pivot points of the FD/ RD. I also put a drop of lube on both sides of the RD pulleys and check for dirt/ grit in the BB area (specifically where the cables run through the guide) and clean/ lube lightly.

I've used the same lube for all the areas mentioned without issue (ProLink)" *

Thanks PJ. That was what I was looking for. 

And yes, I definitely do not lube or clean my bike after every ride. But, we got hit with a bit of rain (yes, even in sunny Socal) the other day. Rarely ride in the rain, so I guess I needed a refresher on where to lube the bike after a wet ride. Yeah, it's tough here in SoCal


----------

